# electrical fan wiring question



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 14, 2007)

Alright well my 200cfm server fan came in today. Has 2 leads and I already know how to wire it. It says 115VAC...Standard outlet is 120VAC...So does this mean I can't just wire a plug cord to it and plug it in? I guess I need a transformer probably, right? If anyone can clear that up for me, that would be great. Thank's!


----------



## Growdude (Apr 14, 2007)

No You can plug it right in, 120-110 all the same.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 15, 2007)

oh alright...good news! 

my ohter fan though is a 92cfm that is a 12vdc. So for this I do need one of those transformers correct? I'm sure I have one laying around somewhere I can salvage.


----------

